# Team NvUs and auto enthusist meet......(DFW area)...March 15th



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Where: Mondo's Resturant 
5229 Alpha Rd
Dallas, TX 75240


When: March 15, 2003

Time: 6 pm 
8 pm (Dinner)

Who: All Team NvUs member(mandatory) and all other auto enthusists are welcomed. 

Why: To meet more people...................Also, if you are interested to join Team NvUs and find out what we are about.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

We are 90-95% sure we are coming.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds fun...I think I'll go and see what all this
Team NvUs commotion is all about!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aww what.. im going down there monday nite and moving my gf up with me march 5... how come all the fun stuff is when im up here !!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *aww what.. im going down there monday nite and moving my gf up with me march 5... how come all the fun stuff is when im up here !! *


Stay a little longer...what's an extra 10 days? 

Anyways, this meet will definately be our biggest
yet. We are actually having a collabo with Team
N.I.O. from Houston. They have invited a DSM crew
as well as an Avenger/Sebring club. We'll also
have members from D.N.E. representing as well
as all the independant's that show up...should be
a good mix of cars!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no cant do.. ticket already purchased and i start class on the 11 of march.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

that sux bro.............


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i know.. i would really like to meet the Dallas , TX nissan folks.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i will be up there with Team N.I.O see you then i will also be back up there sometime in may


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey guys,
It'll be good to see you guys. Since we both planned this back in January, I know we'll have a good turn out. We're already making reservations for those coming out of town. 

See y'all soon! Dallas Style!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

That sounds awesome. I can't wait til the 15th. How many from your crew will be coming from out of state? Just curious.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

That is really awesome!! Looks like this one is going to be a huge one fellas!! I am still trying to get Alty02, Aquineas, and GoofyCA18DET to come on up for this one. Doesn't look like Aquineas is going to get his ordered Alty in time for the meet though. Poor guy has been waiting forever for his new car to come in. I just put out a shout out on the A.net thread to try and get some more Austin guys to come up. We will see what happens.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Im there with Team NIO. See you there fellers.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *Hey guys,
> It'll be good to see you guys. Since we both planned this back in January, I know we'll have a good turn out. We're already making reservations for those coming out of town.
> 
> See y'all soon! Dallas Style! *


George,
If you need some tips on where to stay, contact
Jason (Jayman9207). He's been coming from Austin
to our meets since November and really has a leg up
on where to stay around here!


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

We have stayed at a number of hotels up there so if you are looking for close, for nice, or for cheap, just PM me or email me.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *George,
> If you need some tips on where to stay, contact
> Jason (Jayman9207). He's been coming from Austin
> to our meets since November and really has a leg up
> on where to stay around here! *


Alex,
I think one of the team members got us a discount deal for $40 a night. Are you going to be online Sunday night? PM me. 

Oh yeah, let's put this thread back on top! hehehe


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *Alex,
> I think one of the team members got us a discount deal for $40 a night. Are you going to be online Sunday night? PM me.
> 
> Oh yeah, let's put this thread back on top! hehehe  *


George-

Sorry bout not getting to your note until now, but as
luck would have it, I was on AIM for a little while last
night. Anyways...PM coming now!


----------

